# Circuito demodulador PAM



## ale6063 (Mar 11, 2012)

hola me pueden ayudar con un problemilla que tengo, es que necesito un circuito demodulador de PAM para presentar un laboratorio que tengo y no lo encuentro. 
Espero que alguien me pudiera ayudar con esto gracias.


----------

